# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  Recent items list

## Rich2189

Title: Clear recent projects List

Description: After a while the recent projects list becomes so full and contains links to projects that dont exist on your system any more, this utility alows you to clear it.

Author name: Richard Bunt

System Requirements: VB6, for VB5 it will need an adjustment.

License info: None

Future: Will Allow the user the select the items they want to removed and notify them of dead project links.


*EDIT:*  please see the post below for important notes and an update - the attached code in this post has problems!

----------


## Rich2189

Due to the fact that VB6 re writes the registry values back to the registry on unloading the addin is useless  :Smilie: . So here is an exe, it has to be run when visual basic isn't running for it to work  :Smilie: 

Title: Clear recent projects List

Description: After a while the recent projects list becomes so full and contains links to projects that dont exist on your system any more, this utility alows you to clear it.

Author name: Richard Bunt

System Requirements: VB6, for VB5 it will need an adjustment.

License info: None

Future: Will Allow the user the select the items they want to removed and notify them of dead project links.

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (updated:  07-24-2006) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._


Please note that there is an alternative version in this thread.

----------


## agmorgan

A more feature rich version is available here
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?p=2651368

----------

